# residencia, 90 day ruling



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All
I understand that if I want to stay longer than 90 days here I must apply for a Residencia and NIE. Unfortunately I can produce no evidence that I am staying in the house that I rented through a Dutch holiday homes letting company and the house has no postal address. The owner only speaks Spanish and mine is extremely limited. 
If I leave Spain before the 90 days is up, how soon can I return ? All the info I have read on govt sites and here via the links and postings makes no mention of this.
If I take a short holiday in Gib or Morrocco does the 3 month rule begin again ? Or must I wait xx days before returning ?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

My understanding;
NIE can be applied for by anyone at any time. I applied for mine during a seven day "holiday", it was received by me representative after I had left the country and subsequently retrieved by me some weeks later again.

Residencia the ninety day rule applies, you need proof - 'plane, ferry tickets etc - to show your most recent arrival in the country.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> My understanding;
> NIE can be applied for by anyone at any time. I applied for mine during a seven day "holiday", it was received by me representative after I had left the country and subsequently retrieved by me some weeks later again.
> 
> Residencia the ninety day rule applies, you need proof - 'plane, ferry tickets etc - to show your most recent arrival in the country.


Don't they also need to show an address where they are living? Hence the problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gareth54 said:


> Hi All
> I understand that if I want to stay longer than 90 days here I must apply for a Residencia and NIE. Unfortunately I can produce no evidence that I am staying in the house that I rented through a Dutch holiday homes letting company and the house has no postal address. The owner only speaks Spanish and mine is extremely limited.
> If I leave Spain before the 90 days is up, how soon can I return ? All the info I have read on govt sites and here via the links and postings makes no mention of this.
> If I take a short holiday in Gib or Morrocco does the 3 month rule begin again ? Or must I wait xx days before returning ?


So how do you get mail (bills etc.)?

Why not get a mail box (private or correos) - you can then use this in the registration process.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Don't they also need to show an address where they are living? Hence the problem.


I got my NIE whilst I was a non-resident, before opening a bank account and buying a house here. I can't remember what address I put on the application form, but if it wasn't my UK address then it could only have been the holiday accommodation where I was staying at the time, and I certainly wasn't on the padron.

As Relyat said, signing on the register of foreigners is quite different and obviously you need documentary proof of a Spanish address for that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is more than one interpretation of this "rule". We are in the European Union with freedom of movement, and nobody can be forced to apply for residence after a fixed time. The Spanish government website says that you _have the right to_ apply after 90 days:


> Todo ciudadano de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea o de otro Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo *tiene derecho* de residencia en el territorio del Estado español por un periodo superior a tres meses ...


It is aimed at people who genuinely want to make Spain their home, or work or study here - not those who simply want long holidays.

That's my interpretation anyway, and AFAIK nobody has been thrown out of the country or otherwise sanctioned for not becoming resident when they clearly have a primary residence in another country.

Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> There is more than one interpretation of this "rule". We are in the European Union with freedom of movement, and nobody can be forced to apply for residence after a fixed time. The Spanish government website says that you _have the right to_ apply after 90 days:
> 
> 
> It is aimed at people who genuinely want to make Spain their home, or work or study here - not those who simply want long holidays.
> ...


But Alcalaina, on that very link that you have given it says


> Los ciudadanos de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea, de otro Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo o Suiza que vayan a residir en el territorio del Estado Español por un período superior a tres meses *están obligados a solicitar su inscripción en el Registro Central de Extranjeros*


Whilst I agree with what you say re getting thrown out of the country if you want to follow the letter of the Spanish law it says you are obligated to get on that register. As I have said before on other threads I think the only reason you would "get into trouble" over this is if you drew the attention of the authorities in some other way, you get pulled over for a traffic offence, drunken behaviour etc,etc
I also know that this goes against the EU free movement thing, but Spain is not the only country to put up its own conditions.
Cue Gus Lopez who says you can take them to the European courts


----------



## rod panhard (Jan 15, 2015)

Can I use the box at sol bank?, I'm hoping so,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rod panhard said:


> Can I use the box at sol bank?, I'm hoping so,


you should use your address, really


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> So how do you get mail (bills etc.)?
> 
> Why not get a mail box (private or correos) - you can then use this in the registration process.


I don't get any mail here and I don't have to pay any bills here. The letting was for an "all in" amount. Any mail I get in Holland my daughter scans and emails it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But Alcalaina, on that very link that you have given it says:
> 
> _Los ciudadanos de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea, de otro Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo o Suiza que* vayan a residir en el territorio del Estado Español por un período superior a tres meses* están obligados a solicitar su inscripción en el Registro Central de Extranjeros_
> 
> ...


Well yes, but _"que vayan a residir"_ implies that this is aimed at people who plan to reside in Spain - i.e. not people on an extended holiday with a permanent home elsewhere.

And I suspect that in the unlikely event that someone who overstayed did get a fine, it would be less than the cost of staying in a hotel in Gibraltar for two weeks.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bottom line on this subject which comes up often, is " to the letter of the law" it may be that it is required -but in reality it is understandably not enforced which explains why on this and countless other forums no one has ever heard of anyone being fined for it


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Well yes, but _"que vayan a residir"_ implies that this is aimed at people who plan to reside in Spain - i.e. not people on an extended holiday with a permanent home elsewhere.


Sorry but I think it means what it says, to live here for that period.

If one comes to Spain intending to live here in a permanent sense, they are required to register from day one.

People who come to the police (extranjeria) and say they want say an NIE as they have been offered a job, or are moving here, are required to register.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Sorry but I think it means what it says, to live here for that period.
> 
> If one comes to Spain intending to live here in a permanent sense, they are required to register from day one.
> 
> People who come to the police (extranjeria) and say they want say an NIE as they have been offered a job, or are moving here, are required to register.


exactly

it says to live here, yes - but then goes on to say 'for more than 90 days'


I'm of the opinion that you might just spend those first 90 days deciding if you want to live here - but at the 90 day point you need to make a decision

leave because you don't intend to live here, or do the right thing as you are obliged to & register

of course, if as soon as you arrive, you put your children in school & start work, your intention is to stay - so you might just as well get the paperwork over & done with straight away

the EU regs are about freedom of movement - not the right to live anywhere without following local laws


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alcalaina*
> _Well yes, but "que vayan a residir" implies that this is aimed at people who plan to reside in Spain - i.e. not people on an extended holiday with a permanent home elsewhere.
> _


 


> Sorry but I think it means what it says, to live here for that period.


Larry, I can't see any difference in what you and Alcalaina are saying here!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well yes, but _"que vayan a residir"_ implies that this is aimed at people who plan to reside in Spain - i.e. not people on an extended holiday with a permanent home elsewhere.
> 
> And I suspect that in the unlikely event that someone who overstayed did get a fine, it would be less than the cost of staying in a hotel in Gibraltar for two weeks.


I think it means if you are going *to live* OR *to stay *for more than 90 days.
I think that anyone who has lived in Spain for a while and keeps in touch with what's happening (like yourself) knows that laws in Spain are often dictated in such a way as to not be precise, to purposely lead to ambiguity so that each situation can be interpreted individually until there is a precedence in the courts which can then be followed.
As we have said, the likelihood of anything adverse happening if you are on an extended holiday seems remote *as things stand*


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think it means if you are going *to live* OR *to stay *for more than 90 days.
> I think that anyone who has lived in Spain for a while and keeps in touch with what's happening (like yourself) knows that laws in Spain are often dictated in such a way as to not be precise, to purposely lead to ambiguity so that each situation can be interpreted individually until there is a precedence in the courts which can then be followed.
> As we have said, the likelihood of anything adverse happening if you are on an extended holiday seems remote *as things stand*


I see nothing ambiguous in the way the law is written nor implemented. The people working in the Extranjería do not have any doubts about the way they work within the law.

If one comes to Spain *for a holiday* and stays up to 3 month no registration. If they stay *'permanently' *over that time they must register. So if they leave and come back, that is not permanent and can then stay for up to 183 days in a year..

If one comes to Spain with the * intention *of staying beyond the 90 days (they have a job offer, get a permanent job, or move here) they are required to register as from the first day. 

That is way it operates at the Extranjería I 'know very well.'

Of course they can lie about their intentions, in which case the advise they get from the police will depend on what they say and if they are believed.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmmm, still seems ambiguous to me. If one comes for a 5 month holiday then that's ok, as you have no intention of residing there........


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hmmm, still seems ambiguous to me. If one comes for a 5 month holiday then that's ok, as you have no intention of residing there........


Sorry what part of '*stays or intends to stay*, permanently for 90 days' did you not understand ? 

Coming for a five months holiday is intending to stay over 90 day, unless one leaves during that time and then returns.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Sorry what part of '*stays or intends to stay*, permanently for 90 day' did you not understand ?


So what you're saying, Larry, is that for a 5 month holiday (or even just 91 days), holidaymakers have to register as resident and then immediately baja that request?

Don't you think this would clog up an already poor and antiquated system?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Exactly snikpoh- common sense has to be and indeed IS applied- hence no one gets fined


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Exactly snikpoh- common sense has to be and indeed IS applied- hence no one gets fined


I'm not sure that no-one does get fined

I know personally of people who have been visited by the police & given a week or so to get their paperwork in order or prove that they don't live here

they got their paperwork in order.....

it's possible that no-one gets fined because they either sort their paperwork out or leave.............


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure about that

There are 10s of 1000s who do long stay hols every year from all over Europe, Scandanavia etc and there's no evidence of massive clampdown. Blind eye is obviously turned to basically a non issue in the great scheme of things


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not sure that no-one does get fined
> 
> I know personally of people who have been visited by the police & given a week or so to get their paperwork in order or prove that they don't live here
> 
> ...


But that is referring to people who really are living here, isn't it?

When I posted this 


> Whilst I agree with what you say re getting thrown out of the country if you want to follow the letter of the Spanish law it says you are obligated to get on that register. As I have said before on other threads I think the only reason you would "get into trouble" over this is if you drew the attention of the authorities in some other way, you get pulled over for a traffic offence, drunken behaviour etc,etc
> I also know that this goes against the EU free movement thing, but Spain is not the only country to put up its own conditions.


I was referring to people who are on holiday for more than 90 days


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah living there permanently is obviously viewed differently to an overstaying holiday maker who goes home to his main residence after 4/5 months. Chill folks, its a minor issue!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yeah living there permanently is obviously viewed differently to an overstaying holiday maker who goes home to his main residence after 4/5 months. Chill folks, its a minor issue!!!


It's not really a minor issue, but I don't think anyone's getting over heated about it!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> The people working in the Extranjería do not have any doubts about the way they work within the law.


Unfortunately this is not the case. When the new residency requirements were introduced in 2012 there were enormous differences in how they were interpreted in different places. We had a thread about it somewhere!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the point really is that even if YOU consider yourself to be on holiday past the 90 days, as far as Spain is concerned you are supposed to be registered

while WE might think that's daft, as many of us do, that's the rule

& yes, many many people do stay beyond the 90 days & not register - & it isn't a problem for them

but as has been said, should you come to the attention of the authorities for any other reason - that could be one more thing for them to throw at you


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

larryzx said:


> . So if they leave and come back, that is not permanent and can then stay for up to 183 days in a year...


So you are saying that if I leave before 3 months is up, stay in Gib for one night and return I am not "permanently" staying here ?
The second half of that sentence does slightly contradict itself. If I go to Gib at the end of January ( after nearly 3 months here ) I can then stay for another 5 months till the 182 days are up in 2015!! Which IMHO is slightly more than 90 days.
Not intending to stay that long but that is what you are saying that I could do.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> So you are saying that if I leave before 3 months is up, stay in Gib for one night and return I am not "permanently" staying here ?
> The second half of that sentence does slightly contradict itself. If I go to Gib at the end of January ( after nearly 3 months here ) I can then stay for another 5 months till the 182 days are up in 2015!! Which IMHO is slightly more than 90 days.
> Not intending to stay that long but that is what you are saying that I could do.


As a holiday maker one does not have to register if one stays for up to 90 days permanently i.e. 'in one stay'. If you leave and return, one can stay for up to another 90 days.

However, if you are in Spain for a total of 183 days, then you must register but whether you register or not you still automatically become tax resident.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I see nothing ambiguous in the way the law is written nor implemented. The people working in the Extranjería do not have any doubts about the way they work within the law.
> That is way it operates at the Extranjería I *'know very well.'*
> 
> Of course they can lie about their intentions, in which case the advise they get from the police will depend on what they say and if they are believed.


The whole thing here is that there is a law which states one thing which we all know is not adhered to, and that is the 90day + ( and even ++) holidaymaker. The law is there, but it is NOT usually applied. As I said before, it appears to be used if the jolly holidaymaker goes off the straight and narrow. They could feasibly be pulled in to a police station for not having their papers, according to Spanish law, in order.
And I do wonder as to the use of inverted commas around I know very well??



Rabbitcat said:


> Not sure about that
> 
> There are 10s of 1000s who do long stay hols every year from all over Europe, Scandanavia etc and there's no evidence of massive clampdown. Blind eye is obviously turned to basically a non issue in the great scheme of things


Yes it is there is no denying that. On the other hand it must be recognised that those people are not following the law, and at the very least they should be aware of their situation. If somebody buys a house in Almería and they plan to spend the next 10 years going Nov to Feb they are basing their whole life around a system that isn't really lawful. Does it matter? Well not at the moment.



Gareth54 said:


> So you are saying that if I leave before 3 months is up, stay in Gib for one night and return I am not "permanently" staying here ?
> The second half of that sentence does slightly contradict itself. If I go to Gib at the end of January ( after nearly 3 months here ) I can then stay for another 5 months till the 182 days are up in 2015!! Which IMHO is slightly more than 90 days.
> Not intending to stay that long but that is what you are saying that I could do.


I'm not sure about the going to Gib bit, but Larry has introduced another side here which is tax related. You are automatically considered a resident if you stay more than 90 days and automatically considered a tax resident if you are here for more than 183, so resident and tax resident are different.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The whole thing here is that there is a law which states one thing which we all know is not adhered to,
> 
> And I do wonder as to the use of inverted commas around I know very well see my PM to you ??


When I am posting. I hope to inform what is legally required. 

I am not suggesting that anyone who wishes not to conform should not do as they like. 

I said, "If some people choose to lie, or take a chance, it is none of my business."

Knowledge is strength, ignorance is no defence.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> When I am posting. I hope to inform what is legally required.
> 
> I am not suggesting that anyone who wishes not to conform should not do as they like.
> 
> ...


I can't think of anyone on the forum who deliberately gives information about illegal processes and if anyone does, it is corrected by the mods.
However, sometimes information is misunderstood or is confusing as with the info about being a resident and being a tax resident.
In this thread it should be perfectly clear that 


there is a 90+ residency law in place,
it is not generally adhered to when referring to long stay tourists
that it is each individuals decision as to whether they overstay the 90 days
that the forum does not condone the overstay, it merely informs


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

larryzx said:


> As a holiday maker one does not have to register if one stays for up to 90 days permanently i.e. 'in one stay'. If you leave and return, one can stay for up to another 90 days.
> 
> However, if you are in Spain for a total of 183 days, then you must register but whether you register or not you still automatically become tax resident.


Understand the 183 days as becoming a tax resident, no wish to do that, so just staying 5 1/2 months.

The "leave and return" bit, can you give any clarification on that as to what the police would accept? Day trip, overnight stay, ferry to Morocco, return flight to Lisbon? Can't find any info on any site, english or dutch that categoricaly states what would be accepted as proof of having left and returned.

I would far prefer to stay within the rules and regs of the country where I am staying, makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Where it gets really daft is for example if you're staying in Huelva area - a 10 min walk into Portugal starts your 90 days again , with no proof either way that you went or not!!!!!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> The "leave and return" bit, can you give any clarification on that as to what the police would accept?
> 
> I would far prefer to stay within the rules and regs of the country where I am staying, makes life a lot easier!


I have tried asking hypothetical questions at the extranjería but the police will only answer specific questions relating to particular people. They see no point in ‘what if’ questions, so I have stopped trying.

You could of course ask a lawyer, but then as we know in Spain many of them give different answers to the same question.

Some years ago when there was a similar rule applying, an over the border trip was sufficient. 

Expats in many places do that, Malaysia, Thailand etc., although I believe some countries are tightening up their rules.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Understand the 183 days as becoming a tax resident, no wish to do that, so just staying 5 1/2 months.
> 
> The "leave and return" bit, can you give any clarification on that as to what the police would accept? Day trip, overnight stay, ferry to Morocco, return flight to Lisbon? Can't find any info on any site, english or dutch that categoricaly states what would be accepted as proof of having left and returned.
> 
> I would far prefer to stay within the rules and regs of the country where I am staying, makes life a lot easier!


you can leave for a day

it isn't the leaving that matters though, it's having proof that you entered the country less than 90 days previously, if questioned - so a stamp in your passport, a plane ticket - something like that

the fact that you have rented a property for 6 months & presumably wouldn't be taking all your stuff out if you went away for a day trip would count against that if they decided to dig deeper though


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But Alcalaina, on that very link that you have given it says
> 
> Whilst I agree with what you say re getting thrown out of the country if you want to follow the letter of the Spanish law it says you are obligated to get on that register. As I have said before on other threads I think the only reason you would "get into trouble" over this is if you drew the attention of the authorities in some other way, you get pulled over for a traffic offence, drunken behaviour etc,etc
> I also know that this goes against the EU free movement thing, but Spain is not the only country to put up its own conditions.
> Cue Gus Lopez who says you can take them to the European courts


No it is quite legal under EU rules.
The citizen decides whether they are a resident not the EU state, but the States have the right to insist that you register as a " foreign resident" It is the failing to register that incurs the fine. Spain & Greece both require people to register & failure to do so incurs a fine.
Failing to register, or being unable to comply with the requirements to register, in no way entitles any EU state to throw a person out. This is why the UK does not require persons to register. BUT ,what asking people to register does do is that if you fail to comply with the requirements then the EU state has no obligation whatsoever to treat the person as it would a national. I.E. if benefits are available you won't get anything.


Residence is consecutive & 90 days. leave after 89 for at least 1 day & return , clock starts again.
Fiscal residency is cumulative & 183 days in a calendar year. 
You can be resident & not fiscally resident & fiscally resident without being a resident.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> So what you're saying, Larry, is that for a 5 month holiday (or even just 91 days), holidaymakers have to register as resident and then immediately baja that request?
> 
> Don't you think this would clog up an already poor and antiquated system?


It has nothing to do with the Spanish System or their laws as it is Eu rules they are following & yes , literally that is the requirement. If a holidaymaker stays over 90 days they are required to register as 'resident' regardless of the fact that they may live, work( could be on a sabbatical), own a house & are resident elsewhere. 
Then they would have to 'Baja' , remove themselves ,when leaving. 
The fact that they probably wouldn't be able to comply withe the requirements doesn't mean that they do not have to attempt to register as it is that which leads to the fine. If they were able to comply & register This would also lead them to be in the situation where they are in breach of the law which states that they cannot be resident in 2 states at one time. :lol: It just goes on &on.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> Residence is consecutive & 90 days. leave after 89 for at least 1 day & return , clock starts again.
> Fiscal residency is cumulative & 183 days in a calendar year.
> You can be resident & not fiscally resident & fiscally resident without being a resident.


Thankyou, at last I have a definite answer to my question "at least one day and return" Only place I could get an automatic stamp in my passport would I think be Morocco as borders with Gib and Portugal are probably just "drive through" Don't know if I can demand a stamp or even if they have them any more.
Failing a stamp in the passport would a hotel bill be sufficient ? 
Or are all car registration numbers filmed on all borders and put in a database so that the police know exactly when you arrived and left ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would have thought your mobile phone and credit card records would be sufficient. After all, that's how they track criminals!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I would have thought your mobile phone and credit card records would be sufficient. After all, that's how they track criminals!


Criminals conceal their location when they want to by giving their phone to friends so that the phone can be in a different location to the owner. Thus proves nothing.

Credit card use, maybe in certain circumstance, but if only a PIN is used then anyone can do that anywhere, for the card holder. I have a card in Philippines. My wife's cousin uses it to draw money from ATMs when we ask him to, say to pay a bill for us etc.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I would have thought your mobile phone and credit card records would be sufficient. After all, that's how they track criminals!


Not yet a criminal, 78 days and counting!! lol.
Have a dual sim Phone with a NL prepaid and bought an extra prepaid sim with Spanish number for here. Neither of them unfortunately traceable to me ( I think ?? ) Although had to show my passport as ID, but no address to get the Spanish Sim.
Don't have a credit card just a bank card, but that does give a receipt so maybe that'll be enough, although as xabiachica says even all the proof that you manage to amass may not be enough if they dig deep enough. Or as Larryzx says ask a lawyer what the law is, could get 3 different answers from 3 different lawyers.
Think I'll drive to Faro, get a flight to Casablanca, see the movie, stay a couple of nights and come back, or just pay the possible fine. Probably far cheaper!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I would have thought your mobile phone and credit card records would be sufficient. After all, that's how they track criminals!


I have neither.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I have neither.


Neither does OH. I must admit I'm surprised to find that there's another human being in western civilisation that doesn't have a mobile. You are an endangered species


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Neither does OH. I must admit I'm surprised to find that there's another human being in western civilisation that doesn't have a mobile. You are an endangered species


I have never had the need for one.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Off to Portugal next week for a couple of days. Talking to the chiropodist in Puente don Manuel this morning and she says there are expats living here for years and not bothering with residencia !!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> Off to Portugal next week for a couple of days. Talking to the chiropodist in Puente don Manuel this morning and she says there are expats living here for years and not bothering with residencia !!


 chiropodist, guess you can reply on that, just like the abogado who keeps my feet in trim !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ciudadanos Extranjeros Diputación de Alicante posted this on FB a few days ago












> Are you European citizen and do you have questions about your stay?
> In the event that the ‪‎stay‬ in Spain of a citizen from a European Union member State, from another European Economic Area (EEA) member State, or from Switzerland, for whatever purpose, is less than three months in duration, being in possession of a valid passport or identity document will be sufficient, and this stay will not be counted for the purposes of the effects arising from their residence situation. Citizens intending to stay or fix their place of residence in Spain for more than three months will be required to apply for a certificate of registration as a European Union resident.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Off to Portugal next week for a couple of days. Talking to the chiropodist in Puente don Manuel this morning and she says there are expats living here for years and not bothering with residencia !!


Just as there are here.
They are called illegal immigrants!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Off to Portugal next week for a couple of days. Talking to the chiropodist in Puente don Manuel this morning and she says there are expats living here for years and not bothering with residencia !!


I'm sure there are

but that doesn't make it right, nor legal


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I'm sure there are
> 
> but that doesn't make it right, nor legal


And those who do not pay taxes etc when they should (I am not naming names, I don't know who the cap fits, but they do !) sponge off us who do, and give us a bad name. 

Even more surprising is that they ask us how they can fiddle the system, and boast when they do it.


----------

